# High End Rod



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new high dollar rod maybe too. I will be trolling with cranks and bottom bouncers and some casting and bobber fishing from shore. I currently use ugly sticks. What does everyone else use or would recommend to me too into and possibly buy.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nothing wrong with UGLY sticks. Honestly, for your listed uses, you REALLY do not need the HIGH END RODS. Most people that do not fish several times a week will never notice the difference in quality - and they WILL NOT help you catch any more fish.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

High end rod is often used where sensitivity is important. Not needed when trolling or bobber fishing. I use a St. Croix Legend Elite when casting a jig for walleye. It really helps in detecting when a fish has picked up the jig. I like the one piece, fast action, 1/8-1/4 oz model.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Spend the money on the spinning rods for jigging. Tons of good options. For trolling, Cabelas line counter trolling combos for cranks, and cabelas salmon casting rods with abu garcia ambassadeur reels for running bottom bouncers.


----------

